# Ps4: Unboxing + Dashboard. Italiano. Video



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Il tipo del video sembra un pò esaurito, però è il primo ad averlo postato.

Unboxing, prima accensione e dashboard della nuova Playstation 4.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)




----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Altro unboxing in italiano


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Non sta proprio bene. _Ciriciao _


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

mah, se uno voleva vedere un unboxing serio andava 2 settimane fa su un qualsiasi canale americano, sono 100 volte piu professionali e hanno gia la console dal 15


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

Dovevo farlo io in esclusiva per il forum


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2013)

Rieccoli!

Dopo la Xbox One...


----------



## Liuke (1 Dicembre 2013)

Farenz e' il migliore c'e' poco da fare...ad ogni suo video poi ti strappa sempre qualche risata


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

allora a chi ha preso la ps4...
Com e??vi piace?è un fail?


----------

